# chaparrel



## Brian T (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with Chaparrel single action revolvers and winchester replica rifles? I found a website in Canada called marstar.com and they sell the revolver for $379 and the rifles for $850 and you get a 10% discount if you buy them both at the same time. This seems like a really good deal for cowboy action shooters if these are quality guns. I'm interested but i hate buyers remorse!!! thanks
Brian


----------

